# Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?



## calleone

Hi Leute,
ich wollte ein Anglerschein für Berlin machen und bin fast vom Hocker gefallen als ich gelesen habe was man dafür machen muss  (30 Stunden absitzen, Prüfung usw.). Habe auch gelesen das man in  Brandenburg die Prüfung machen kann ohne die 30 Stunden Lehrgang? Hat da  jemand zufällig eine Adresse oder Homepage zu?

Dann wollte ich  euch mal fragen ob unter diesen Link alle Prüfungsfragen vorhanden sind?  Hatte öfters was über ein blaues Heft gelesen, sind diese Fragen dort  auch mit bei? Und sind die Fragen von Berlin und Brandenburg gleich oder ist eins von beiden einfacher?
http://www.mil.brandenburg.de/cms/media.php/lbm1.a.3310.de/Pr%C3%BCfungsfragen.pdf

Würde  gerne alle Prüfungsfragen schon mal durchgehen bzw. auswendig lernen  bevor ich mich irgendwo anmelde. Würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn mir einer hier weiterhelfen könnte.

MFG. calle


----------



## srim1337

*AW: Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?*

Tach,
soweit ich weiß ist es Berlin nicht anders machbar. Das ist wie Frankreich.... musste durch.

Die Prüfungsfragen von Beandenburg und Berlin sind unterschiedlich.
Wenn du dich beim DAV anmeldest für den Lehrgang, bekommst du als Grundausstattung das "Blaue Heft", da sind alle Fragen drin, allerdings anders formuliert als auf den Prüfungsbogen.

Kannst die Prüfung nur in Brandenburg machen, wenn du dort wohnst.

Hoffe konnte helfen.
Petri


----------



## Revilo62

*AW: Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?*

Die Aussage stimmt nicht ganz, es gibt bezüglich des Wohnortes ( hier Berlin) zur Prüfungszulassung keine Einschränkungen, jedoch gilt der Fischereischein dann auch nur in Brandenburg. Dieses Thema ist hier schon oft gewesen, vielleicht hilft da mal eine Anfrage beim Anglerhof Bestensee.

In Berlin kommst Du nicht um die 30 Stunden rum, da werden sogar Anwesenheitslisten geführt.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## calleone

*AW: Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!
Beides Stimmt nicht ganz wenn es nach dem DAV geht.

Ich habe gerade auf der DAV Hompage gelesen das seid der Änderung des  Landesfischereigesetzes, keine Bindung an den Wohnort besteht. Die Prüfung wird anerkannt! 
http://www.dav-angermuende.de/index.php?page=449

Habe jetzt gesehen das es 600 Prüfungsfragen sind!? Und was das teilweise für Fragen sind... wollte 2-3 mal im Jahr Angeln gehn, das man dafür sowas auswendig lernen muss ist doch echt ein Witz oder?

MFG. calle


----------



## srim1337

*AW: Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?*

In Berlin sinds Ca. 350 fragen..., soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Revilo62

*AW: Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?*

Die Ausgabestelle für den Berliner Fischereischein ist das Fischereiamt Berlin und nur dieses Amt, insofern wäre es doch sinnvoll, dort mal anzurufen und das abzuklären.
Es sei denn, Du möchtest nie in Berlin angeln, dann ist es egal.

http://www.stadtentwicklung.berlin.de/umwelt/fischerei/fischereiamt/

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## schlotterschätt

*AW: Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?*



calleone schrieb:


> .. wollte 2-3 mal im Jahr Angeln gehn,



Da musst Du ja nicht unbedingt gleich Hechten,Zandern oder Bärschen nachstellen. Macht in Berlin eh nicht wirklich Spass.#d
Also holste Dir für 12 Mäuse 'n Tourischein für Brandenburg. Fischereiabgabemarke dazu und dann kannste, auf die friedlichen unter den Fischen, loslegen.
Da suchste Dir 'nen Tümpel aus, kaufst Dir 'ne Angelkarte und dicke Plötzen, schleimige Bleie und rüsslige Karpfen können auch für angenehme Kurzweil sorgen. #6

http://vv.potsdam.de/vv/produkte/173010100000003764.php

#h


----------



## calleone

*AW: Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?*

@srim1337
Das wäre fast die häflte weniger! Hat jemand zufällig ein Link zu den Prüfungsfragen aus Berlin? Würde mich echt mal Intressieren ob das wirklich weniger sind.

@Revilo62
Also so wie ich das verstehe kann ich mit dem Brandenburg Schein dann auch in Berlin Angeln. Nach dem Berliner Landesfischereischeingesetz, § 4 ist es zulässig, die Prüfung auch ohne Vorbereitungslehrgang, in Brandenburg abzulegen. Das Prüfungszeugnis und die Prüfung aus Brandenburg wird anerkannt. Der Fischereischein wird anstandslos ausgehändigt.Stand 06.2015
http://www.dav-angermuende.de/index.php?page=226

@schlotterschätt
Danke für den Tip! Möchte aber nicht nur in Brandenburg Angeln gehen, zu mal ich aus Tegel komme und genug Wasser um mich rum hab und das fast vor der Tür.

MFG. calle


----------



## Revilo62

*AW: Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?*



calleone schrieb:


> @Revilo62
> Also so wie ich das verstehe kann ich mit dem Brandenburg Schein dann auch in Berlin Angeln. Nach dem Berliner Landesfischereischeingesetz, § 4 ist es zulässig, die Prüfung auch ohne Vorbereitungslehrgang, in Brandenburg abzulegen. Das Prüfungszeugnis und die Prüfung aus Brandenburg wird anerkannt. Der Fischereischein wird anstandslos ausgehändigt.Stand 06.2015
> http://www.dav-angermuende.de/index.php?page=226



Der DAV Angermünde ist eine Einrichtung des Landes Berlin?
Dem Link http://www.stadtentwicklung.berlin.de/service/gesetzestexte/de/umwelt/fischerei.shtml folgend, hast Du alle aktuellen gesetzlichen Regelungen des Landes Berlin aus erster Hand und ich les da nix von Deiner Mutmaßung oder der des DAV Angermünde, aber vielleicht liest Du was anderes, aber bitte nicht interpretieren

Tight Lines aus Berlin:vik:


----------



## srim1337

*AW: Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?*

Hab in mein Heft geguckt, es sind genau 361 fragen in Berlin.


----------



## calleone

*AW: Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?*

@Revilo62
Also meinst du der DAV Angermünde macht Falschaussagen um bei Berliner abzukassieren? Hab jetzt mal die Stadtentwicklung Berlin deswegen angeschrieben, mal gespannt was die dazu sagen. Mir war auch so das ich hier im Forum gelesen hatte das einige das so gemacht haben, später erst habe ich das vom DAV Angermünde gelesen.

Der DAV Angermünde hat auch ein Link dazu:
http://gesetze.berlin.de/jportal/?quelle=jlink&query=FischScheinG+BE+%C2%A7+4&psml=bsbeprod.psml&max=true

Das gleiche steht auch unter deinem Link den du gepostet hattest (Landesfischereischeingesetz): http://www.stadtentwicklung.berlin.de/umwelt/fischerei/angelfischen/downloads/Bln_LFischScheinG.pdf

Edit:
Ich glaube du hast recht, wenn ich richtig verstehe klappt es nicht in Brandenburg wegen dem Wohnsitz in Berlin! Ist ja voll der Betrug bei DAV Angermünde!!!! Auf deren Hompage steht explizit: 

Abnahme Anglerprüfung Fischereischein für Berlin. 
Anglerprüfung für angehende Angler aus Berlin
Das war einmal .....
"Die Anglerprüfung kann in Berlin ablegen, wer an einem 30-stündigen  Lehrgang bei einem der Berliner Anglerverbände (VDSF Landesverband  Berlin-Brandenburg e.V. oder DAFV-Landesanglerverband Berlin e.V.)  teilgenommen hat." 
Jetzt ist es möglich .....auch die Prüfung ohne Lehrgang abzulegen. Seid der Änderung des  Landesfischereigesetzes, besteht keine Bindung an den Wohnort.Die Prüfung wird anerkannt! http://www.dav-angermuende.de/index.php?page=449

Doch das mit dem Spruch "besteht keine Bindung an den Wohnort", scheint nicht zu Stimmen! https://www.dahme-spreewald.info/si..._Antrag_fuer_Berliner_Antragsteller_final.pdf

Unglaublich was der DAV Angermünde da gemacht hat! Macht eine Falschaussage auf ihrer Hompage und verlinken dann aber den § 4 Abs. 4 gleich mit wo steht das sehr wohl eine Bindung des Wohnortes besteht tss.

@srim1337
Das ist ja nicht schlecht, könntest du mir bitte mal alle prüfungsfragen zuschicken? Sind diese auch noch aktuell und mit blauen Heftchen mit Fragen + Antworten?

MFG.calle


----------



## Revilo62

*AW: Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?*

@calleone
ich meine in diesem Zusammenhang garnichts, ich lese einfach die aktuelle Berliner Gesetzeslage, die öffentlich zugänglich ist und da lese ich ziemlich eindeutig was anderes, als die Aussage einer Vereinsseite.
Ich würde Dir aber empfehlen, das Fischereiamt anzurufen und dann kriegst Du auch die erforderliche Antwort, es nutzt Dir ja nix, wenn Interpretationen nicht zielführend sind.

Tight Lines aus Berlin:vik:


----------



## srim1337

*AW: Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?*

Kann ich machen, schaff ich aber nicht vor Montag oder Dienstag.


----------



## calleone

*AW: Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?*

@Revilo62
Ich werde Montag da mal anrufen und mich genau erkundigen.

@srim1337
Das wäre echt super nett von dir! Verstehe sowieso nicht warum die Prüfungsfragen von Berlin nicht online irgendwo zum Download angeboten werden, Brandenburg stellt diese ja auch zur verfügung mit online Prüfung usw.

MFG. calle


----------



## AFE

*AW: Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?*

Ich habe meine Fischereischeinprüfung in Kyritz gemacht.

http://fischereischein.npage.de/index.html

Hier ist der Online Übungstest dazu --> https://fischereischeintest.brandenburg.de/

Du bekommst dann ein Zeugnis, dass du die Prüfung erfolgreich abgelegt hast. Damit gehst du dann in Berlin zum Fischereiamt. Die erkennen das Prüfungszeugnis an (Stand März 2015) und stellen die einen Berliner Fischereischein (5 Jahre gültig, danach verlängerbar mit dem Prüfungszeugnis) aus.

Alles easy.


----------



## calleone

*AW: Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?*

Wie jetzt? Du hast also deine Prüfung in Kyritz gemacht mit Wohnsitz in Berlin? Und anschliessend hast du das in Berlin ohne Probleme vorgelegt usw?

Oder war dein Wohnsitz in Brandenburg wo du die Prüfung gemacht hast und das in Berlin vorgelegt hast?

Dachte ja auch erst das es so easy ist, aber wenn es nach unsern Berliner Gesetz geht:
§ 4 Abs. 4 (4)     Fischereischeine   anderer   Bundesländer,   die   dem Fischereischein   A   oder   dem Jugendfischereischein  gleichstehen,  gelten  auch  im Land  Berlin,  es  sei  denn,  *der  Inhaber  hat seinen ständigen Wohnsitz im Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzes*.  
http://www.stadtentwicklung.berlin.de/umwelt/fischerei/angelfischen/downloads/Bln_LFischScheinG.pdf

Hier noch mal der Link wo es auch erklärt wird:
https://www.dahme-spreewald.info/si..._Antrag_fuer_Berliner_Antragsteller_final.pdf

Wie gesagt werde da Montag mal anrufen und nachfragen.

MFG. calle


----------



## AFE

*AW: Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?*

Wohnsitz in Berlin
Prüfung in Kyritz
Fischereischein in Berlin, wenn Wohnsitz in Berlin

#6

Ruf Herrn Samson an, um es dir bestätigen zu lassen --> http://fischereischein.npage.de/impressum.html

PS: Du bekommst einen Berliner Fischereischein. Von daher widerspricht das deinem Paragraphen da oben doch gar nicht. Lediglich dein Prüfungszeugnis wurde von einem Brandenburgischen Prüfer ausgestellt.


----------



## KaroFisch

*AW: Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?*

Hi,
ich bin zwar kein Berliner, aber wird wohl als Hamburger ähnlich sein. Ich habe meinen Schein in Wismar gemacht als ich da im Urlaub war. Die Urkunde kam dann per Post. Damit konnte ich in HH zum Amt und meinen Schein bekommen und die jährliche Gebühr entrichten. 
LG


----------



## calleone

*AW: Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?*

Vielen Dank für die Info#6
Hast du auch den zweiten Link angeguckt? Dort steht: Haben   Sie   als  Antragssteller   z.   B.   Ihren   Hauptwohnsitz   in   Berlin,   so   ist   der Brandenburger Fischereischein im Bundesland Berlin nicht gültig.

Ich verstehe das alles nicht, für mich klingt das danach das der Wohnsitz in Brandenburg dazu sein muß. Oder soll das nur heißen das ich mit dem Brandenburger Fischereischein zwar nicht in Berlin Angeln darf wenn ich in Berlin Wohne, aber mit dem Brandenburger Prüfzeugnis ein Fischereischein für Berlin beantragen kann? 

Und bei dem Satz das gleiche: gelten  auch  im Land  Berlin,  es  sei  denn,  der  Inhaber  hat seinen ständigen Wohnsitz im Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzes... Heißt nur das der Brandenburger Fischereischein nicht gültig ist wenn man in Berlin Wohnt, aber auch hier ist es dann möglich mit dem Brandenburger Prüfzeugnis ein Fischereischein aus Berlin zu beantragen richtig? 

MFG. calle


----------



## KaroFisch

*AW: Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?*

Ich würde es so interpretieren, das du nicht mit dem Brandenburger Schein in Berlin angeln darsft sondern dir dann einen Berliner Schein beim Amt holen & bezahlen musst. Aber ich bin kein Experte für Behördendeutsch. 
Ich hab damals sicherheitshalber vorher beim Amt angerufen und gefragt ob das mit der Brandenburger Prüfung für Hamburg OK ist. 
LG


----------



## AFE

*AW: Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?*

Wenn du deinen Wohnsitz in Berlin hast, bekommst du keinen Brandenburger Fischereischein. Willst du ja aber gar nicht. Du willst ja nur den Beleg dass du die Prüfung gemacht hast. 

Ansonsten ist es so, wie ich es oben beschrieben habe. Ruf den Samson an, mach dir da einen Termin und frag ihn bei der Gelegenheit nochmal, um sicher zu gehen. Aber genauso hab ich das ja letztes Jahr erst gemacht


----------



## calleone

*AW: Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten und Tips!
Ich habe es jetzt verstanden, mein Denkfehler war den Fischereischein mit dem Prüfungs Zertifikat gleichzustellen.

@srim1337
Benötige die Prüffragen nicht mehr, trotzdem danke.

MFG. calle


----------



## srim1337

*AW: Anglerprüfung Berlin ohne 30 Stunden Lehrgang?*

Ok, alles klar. Viel Erfolg.


----------

